# WANTED Rocket Sheep Purple Alien CLONE



## Mahir (24/1/17)

Hi vapers. I'm looking for a rocket sheep purple alien clone recipe. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Vape on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

